# Asghabad in Turkmenistan!



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

These pictures are from the "city" Asghabad, in Turkmenistan. Amazing?? Look nice to me


----------



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

*rp*

more pics


----------



## superman987 (Sep 29, 2005)

Very interesting.Haven't really seen similar architecture. Nice pics.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

more pics..


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very surprising! This city looks very rich, it looks the opposite from what you could expect!


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

WOW,it looks like a huge fun park!


----------



## BoresvilleMcYawn (Sep 11, 2002)

Is this where the dictator renamed the seven days of the week after his family??


----------



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats true Boresville

here are even more pics:


----------



## Eddy C (Nov 8, 2005)

It looks nice but indeed it has its dictator who is shown on the last pic (I think).
A friend of mine went there. He compared the dictator (forgot his name) with Saddam Hussein. Many statues and so. I know he build many hotels but there are no guests.
Just to show us here how wealthy the country is.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

it looks nice indeed


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

No offense, but Turkmenistan's president drives me bananas. Like Stalin, minus the sanity.


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

Isn't there a golden statue of the president, somewhere in Asghabad, that rotates to always face the sun? Do you have a photo of that?


----------



## Un known (Feb 7, 2006)

Recently he abolished all pensions for the old people. Several thousand dies of heart attacks immediately after that. He also wrote a book and told to all the people that he arranged with Allah for all the people who read it daily to go to paradise. He is also in the top 10 dictatos list.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

"Recently he abolished all pensions for the old people." Seems like a sick country, hope someone will dethrone the dictator! Sad since it also look very beautiful.


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

i've read that the citizens of turkmenistan don't have to pay anything for water and petrol!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Very interesting indeed. The Architecture is very unqiue. BTW are the people from Turkmenistan called Turks?


----------



## wachenroder (Sep 30, 2003)

zergcerebrates said:


> Very interesting indeed. The Architecture is very unqiue. BTW are the people from Turkmenistan called Turks?


they're called Turkmen. Their language is a more "archaic" or older form of the language used in Turkey.


----------



## Guliston (Apr 11, 2006)

south said:


> Isn't there a golden statue of the president, somewhere in Asghabad, that rotates to always face the sun? Do you have a photo of that?



one golden statue? the city is full of golden statues One huge is rotating with the sun


----------

